

35 People per Day Erroneously Declared Dead by Data Input Errors - edw519
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/23378093/

======
tubby
The NTIS sells this data (SSA death master record) as well... to folks inside
and outside the US... 80 million plus records:
<http://www.ntis.gov/products/pages/ssa-death-master.asp>

------
BrandonM
I'm not sure I would be upset if the federal government thought I was dead. It
would certainly save me a lot on my taxes.

------
moog
Shouldn't updating a person's record to such a consequential state require
double (or greater) data entry?

~~~
edw519
One would think so. But what if the error was in the paperwork from the
funeral home?

------
edw519
"Social Security says an erroneous death record can be removed only when it is
presented with proof that the original record was entered in error."

WTF does this mean?

Maybe Google needs to take this over, too.

~~~
mrtron
It means you could walk into their office with ID and prove you aren't dead?

